# TJ07 MrHydes® X48 project



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

Este projecto foi concluido no verao de 2008


System:

SILVERSTONE TJ07
ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME @ Intel X48
INTEL C2D E8600@ Q822A435
CELLHOCK DDR3 PC15000 4GB 1866MHz (8-8-8-16) 1T
EVGA GF GTX 280
CREATIVE X-FI XTREMEGAMER FATAL1TY TITANIUM PCI-EX
WESTERN DIGITAL VELOCIRAPTOR 300GB-01G6U0 HLFS
WESTERN DIGITAL 0640 AAKS-AA07B0
WESTERN DIGITAL 6401 AALS-003LB2
CORSAIR HX-1000W
IMON ULTRABAY SOUNDGRAPH
AQUACOMPUTER AQUAERO

COOLING:

SILENX IXTREMA 11dBA 90mm x 2
SILENX IXTREMA 11dBA 120mm x 2
SILENX IXTREMA 18dBA 120mm x 38mm x 3
SILENX IXTREMA 11dBA 80mm x 15 x 1

WC:

Bloco CPU: ENZOTECH SAPPHIRE REVA 
Reservatório: SWIFTECH MCRES MICRO 
Radiador: BLACK ICE GTS LITE 360
Bomba: LAING-DC 12v
Tubo: FESER barb 3/8
Conectores pneumáticos: Enzotech 3/8
Liquido: FESER ONE

*Aircooling Stage*


















*Watercooling components & system*


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

*After some upgrades...*











ao fim de quase 6 mêses a água começou a ganhar um tom acastanhado... 








wating for Silverstone HDD cage CFP51 BLACK


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

* Upgrades mais recentes...*






















como a tampa do enzo foi muito mal tratada na primeira montagem
senti necessidade de encomendar outra, felizmente o patuga pensa em tudo. :thumbup:






aqui já com a tampa nova. comprei também conectores pneumáticos
para substituir aquelas palhinhas 






Looks at this dust only 6 months of use..






Filters needed












were with the rad cleaned


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

idle temps







*bios 0901*rom*

everything here default in windows7


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

video link:*TJ07 MrHydes® X48 project*


----------



## MRCL (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool! This is one sexy rig. I enjoyed looking at the pictures. But why the hell did the radiators get so dusty?


----------



## MrHydes (Dec 30, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Cool! This is one sexy rig. I enjoyed looking at the pictures. But why the hell did the radiators get so dusty?



i supose because of the constructions in a new building behind mine. i've just received

some filters to work on it. i'll post later 

cheers


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice picture story!!!

Nice rig!!!

Nice desk setup!!!

Apparently your PC doubles as an air filter for your room.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, that was awesome! very Nice!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, that is damn sexy. Look sooooooo clean. 

Well done matey.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 31, 2008)

very, very nice!


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, so much pics. Nice rig, nice case, and..... nice skills!! lol


----------



## steelkane (Dec 31, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing a TJ07 build.. great case, there's so much that can be done to it,, Nice build


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 31, 2008)

pure sex!


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 8, 2009)

*Added Silverstone CFP51 v2.0*




































there one thing i don't like about this cage, the led in the fan, not to mention

Silverstone's FN121 series airflow/noise ratio sucks, so i might switch the fan

cheers


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice setup/build!


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks

added this too:


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 8, 2009)

seems like filters are allready doing they're job, i hope with this my rad wont ever
have the amount of dust


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I love it! I can't wait to get this case myself and watercool my CPU and GPU.


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 10, 2009)

same, i'm buying this case too, i love the rad placement on the bottom, nice job man 9.99/10!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow really nice job.  That case is really awesome. Especially with the water setup, im jelous.
Great work!


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 10, 2009)

well thanks guys.  i've forget the filters... here they are

not sure if they look good either not sure if they're going to their job properly

will see...


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 13, 2009)

*upgrade:*































real nice temps, this was the major thing that made me choose again GT200

but in 55nm, real nice temps for such a great single GPU. about performance

i'll bench later with 181.20 and perhaps after with 185.20 AO 

cheers


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY VERY Nice Clean sexy and cool . 
GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw the GTX 285 thread over at Xtreme, very nice.  Looking forward to some benchies!


----------



## MrHydes (Jan 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just saw the GTX 285 thread over at Xtreme, very nice.  Looking forward to some benchies!



thanks erocker, there is also...

video *GTX285: removing the cooler*

video: *GTX285 preview*

review: *XS - EVGA GTX285 mini review*


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 17, 2009)

nice videos, and nice build. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## MrHydes (Feb 17, 2009)

*Parallel Platform... introduction to nehalem X58*









Asus P6T deluxe X58 
Intel Core i7 920@ 2.6GHz
Thermalright True black 120
retenção p/ 1366
Noctua Nf-P12 x2



 

 

 


 

 

 

Temporary... it's to meant to be bench desk...
















http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=802233

*video link:* *tube/MrHydez*​


----------



## MrHydes (Feb 23, 2009)

MrHydes® - P25086 - Core i7 920@3.7GHz AC - P6T DLX X58 - 4GB CELLSHOCK PC15000 @ 1499MHz 7-7-7-14 1T - EVGA GTX 280 SLI @ 700/1500/2220Mhz  [Drivers 182.06]






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=825172

first run


----------



## MrHydes (Mar 1, 2009)

*Corsair TX850W for X48 Project*



 

 

 



*Corsair HX1000W for X58 Project*


----------



## MrHydes (Mar 5, 2009)

There are few minor details to work on

for eg: the rad fans aren't conected to Aquero or mobo, so they're

making a lot of noise actually, and there are cabling management to improve too.

thanks for the subs.. cheers


----------

